# Bitting - anyone tried a tom thumb bit?



## milliepops (16 October 2008)

Would appreciate any suggestions on this.. I event a TB who has been extremely 'downhill' when jumping in the past (still has a tendancy to go that way TBH).  After trying several options I used to SJ and XC her in a balding gag, which was perfect at the time as it showed her that she didn't have to lean on me and also improved the steering significantly.

That bit is too sharp for her now that she has become more balanced and generally better in her schooling, and it now causes her to back off a bit too much.  She's currently in a french link dutch gag, but I'm not very happy with the way she goes - which is usually pulling, with her nose horizontal and her ears up my nose, but still tending to be on the forehand.

Someone suggested a tom thumb might be better - just wondering whether anyone had used these and if so, with what horse, and with what success?   
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA I mean this bit: http://cotswoldsport.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=65_69&amp;products_id=192


----------



## PapaFrita (17 October 2008)

Yes, I've got one I use on PF and I love it. She can get quite strong and she goes very well in the Tom Thumb. Having said that, she goes very well in a happy mouth dutch gag as well. I'm not much help, am I?


----------



## Gamebird (17 October 2008)

Maybe a waterford mouthpiece?


----------



## TableDancer (17 October 2008)

I use Tom Thumbs a lot on a variety of horses, I love them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Especially if they are just getting a bit downhill or rude in front of a fence rather than being a real hard puller. Thoroughly recommend you give it a try. Just remember, there are two ways round to use them, ie with the copper bumps towards the bars of the mouth or away. I find it it quite severe if you use them towards and would suggest you try it the kinder way first. Makes a huge difference which way round.


----------



## Sprout (17 October 2008)

My daughter changed to a  Tom Thumb on her pony because he was a bit too strong XC and was quite heavy on the forehand. He now goes beautifully, much lighter, and she has brakes when she needs them.


----------



## morgan4eva (17 October 2008)

I've had really good results with waterford mouthpieces and horses who lean and are heavy on the hands, and cheekpieces help with steering cross country and SJ


----------



## Vix1978 (17 October 2008)

QR
I use one of these on a horse who tends to bury his head after jumping (can often be accompanied by a big buck  )
I've found it very useful in lifting the head - combined with the halting after a fence exercise.
Echo Table Dancer re: which way round to have the bit. It is quite severe if the copper bumps are towards the bars of the mouth...


----------



## flyingfeet (17 October 2008)

The OP is referring to a lozenge tom thumb - so its smooth on both sides and is shaped to only fit one way!! (Not flat like dog bone tom thumb with scrob board in the centre and lines of copper weld on one side)

If I get my bottom in gear, we have waterford tom thumbs shortly too.


----------



## milliepops (17 October 2008)

Thanks all, sounds like it's worth a go.  I have tried a waterford both with cheeks and without - I use that with great success on my other horse, but the TB just didn't get on with it.  

CotswoldSJ - I saw your lozenge one yesterday and thought that might be better than the others.. I had only seen the ones with the copper bumps before and was a little put off by them as she has a smooth lozenge on her flatwork bits and seems happy in the mouthpiece.


----------



## Vix1978 (17 October 2008)

Didn't look at the photo clearly. Was too small for this time of the morning


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2012)

Milleipops, this is an ancient thread but came up on Google. I am thinking of trying my boy is a Tom Thumb as he puts his head down and bores along. Have tried a waterford (I love them) and he hated it.
How did you get on?


----------



## becca1305 (13 November 2012)

I have a tom thumb with lozenge for my mare for jumping. It works for us . Helps just to sit her up a little bit as shes very forward to a fence.


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2012)

Brilliant, is it just a Shires one? Or of that type. This may call for a trip to Ingatestone!


----------



## loobylu (13 November 2012)

Clodagh- I've used a tom thumb on a couple- one was a pony out hunting who despite being small was pulling me right out of the saddle. In a tom thumb (sharp version with copper lines) he was still a handful but I could actually keep my position.
Other horse was a 17hh chunky dumb WB who I jumped a bit- too big a horse for me really, tom thumb was sharp enough to let me get a reaction without great pysical effort!


----------



## becca1305 (13 November 2012)

Mines a cotswold sports bit . Mare has big gobbest and they do up to 6 inch .


----------



## milliepops (13 November 2012)

Clodagh said:



			Milleipops, this is an ancient thread but came up on Google. I am thinking of trying my boy is a Tom Thumb as he puts his head down and bores along. Have tried a waterford (I love them) and he hated it.
How did you get on?
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I'd forgotten even asking this question. I only used it a few times and then stopped riding the horse. Her way of going destroyed my confidence!


----------



## Clodagh (14 November 2012)

Brilliant, I think I need to go and look at them in the flesh, he is fussy in his mouth and yet leans, a 'nice' tom thumb sound sthe answer.


----------

